# Has anyone been reactivated after one year?



## Sushibar (Oct 10, 2017)

I remember reading in the TOS that a driver can reapply to the program after one year. 

Anyone tried this with any luck?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

No


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

"You may terminate this Agreement at any time and for any reason by giving Amazon a notice of termination in accordance with Section 14 below. You will not be eligible to participate in the Program for 12 months following the date of the termination notice."

the wording isn't very specific as the portion that says you can participate again in 12 months is in the same paragraph _requesting _to be terminated.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> No


No you tried?


----------



## Sushibar (Oct 10, 2017)

Bygosh said:


> No you tried?


Yes and I got the duplicate account email.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Sushibar said:


> I remember reading in the TOS that a driver can reapply to the program after one year.
> 
> Anyone tried this with any luck?


Why were you deactivated?


----------



## Sushibar (Oct 10, 2017)

For pressing I've arrived but not being available for deliveries.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Sushibar said:


> For pressing I've arrived but not being available for deliveries.


Why did you do that?


----------



## Sushibar (Oct 10, 2017)

I was definitely available. I think the problem was I didn't get an order. This was during a restaurant block in early 2017.


----------

